# White Rhino, Just Before Harvest!!



## Tahiti Allen (Apr 14, 2008)

*Howdy Gang!! Here she is, one week before harvest!!:holysheep: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 14, 2008)

Stunning pics Tahiti

WOW


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 14, 2008)

*She's a looker TA that's for sure. :hubba:  I see her calayax's are nice and swollen. :aok: I love when it gets to this part of the grow because all you can think about is chopping her down and trying her out.   Great job on the grow mang.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 14, 2008)

That looks amazing. Wanna trade?


----------



## thcgod (Apr 15, 2008)

how many watts did u use for that gro!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 15, 2008)

beautiful shots TA, bet she smells great too!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 15, 2008)

Great work TA. Going to be some sticky buds. I bet you can't wait to chop her down! Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Apr 15, 2008)

Howdy Thcgod!! We used a 400 watt HPS system and she's smelling fantastic!! After we cut her, I'll post some more photo's!! Keep on tokin!!!


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 15, 2008)

how long was your flowering time? I am in the process of flowering some also, along with another strain mixed with WR. However, they've only been in flower for about a month now, look NOTHING like that! Supposedly it's an 8 week strain?


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Apr 15, 2008)

Howdy md.apothecary!! After we started seeing the flowers, we started counting the weeks and she's 9 weeks old now!! Some growers start counting the weeks after they go to 12 and 12 but not us! We're going to harvest her this week, when the trichomes are at 50% cloudy and 50% amber!! At this stage, you get a head and a body high!! The best way to judge your plant, is by the color of the trichomes! I hope this helps you, my friend!! Keep on tokin!!


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 15, 2008)

I know when to harvest, but was just curious as to how long it was til you reached that size of flower.

1 month almost to the day (since the preflowers popped under 12/12) and we're just now getting trichromes forming on most of the leaves and the calyaxes are starting to swell finally... just seemed a little slow in my opinion and wanted to confirm length of flower. 

I find it hard to believe that with 4-5 weeks left (in my grow) that they're so far behind.


----------



## americankangaroo2525 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Md. Those are looking good to me. I am thinking that they will start to really fatten up. It is amazing how much will happen in those last four weeks or so.. Marijuana is such a fastenating plant.. sometimes I wonder if the rush for me is smoking it or growing. I know one thing for sure, I LOVE Mary-jane. My only wish would be have known what I know now(most of which I owe to MP. I only wish I had started this amazing trip years ago.. It is just plain enjoyable..
         Keep up the good work. The GIRLS will treat you well


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

send me some of that stuff, and i will be happy


----------

